# windcheetah spares



## lee morris (12 Feb 2011)

hi all is there anywhere that does spares for windcheetah apart form main dealer

or has any1 got spare hubs
rear wheel brake shoes pls..

lee


----------



## mickle (12 Feb 2011)

Why not use the 'main dealer'?

Early front hubs are French Atom and not available, later ones re-engineered Sturmey Archer. 

What's wrong with the hubs you've got?

Rear brake shoes?? Most Speedys have a spoon brake which acts on the tyre - so no blocks. Some very early numbers had a simple caliper which takes regular blocks as found in any cycle retailer on the planet.


----------



## mickle (12 Feb 2011)

Lee - are you thinking you might put Windcheetah parts on a KMX?


----------



## lee morris (13 Feb 2011)

no i have a windcheetah speedy knocking up the miles training for a charity ride www.no-limtz.org.uk just thought it would be handy to take spares just incase prepare for the worsed case, its front brake pads i want, nothing wrong with my hubs just being cautions lol , unable to get hold off bob at windcheetah, otherwise would order though him


----------



## mickle (14 Feb 2011)

Righto, Bob is also an old Motorbike anorak so is probably off playing with Vintage tin on some European race track or other. 

I wouldn't worry about spare brake shoes - they last 'forever'.


----------

